# Shaver/bathroom plug in question



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is it just DG more nonsense... or do bathrooms really not have any usable plugs ins except for a mens shaver???? And then, is there no way to convert this 'mens shaver only' plug in to be used for other stuff?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Usually this plug is also on a lower voltage so not sure converter will help but you can usually plug any bathroom equipment into it (toothbrush etc). I know in the states you often get many plugsin the bathroom but in the UK for example it's most unusual (and possibly not allowed) because of electric shock risks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The shaver outlet is a double wound isolating transformer.

This is the only permissible electric outlet permitted in a bathroom. Even switches should not be in a bathroom......the light switch should either be outside or a pull switch, the same goes for the water heater, extract fan etc.

This is all to comply with BS: 7671 17th Edition Wiring Rgulations (which most building here are to comply with)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> The shaver outlet is a double wound isolating transformer.


Sounds kinky - you sure that's allowed here?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well where do people put the automatic litterbox?????? I cant imagine going back to having to actually scoop!  I am going to miss my cat genie as is, but figured I could go for one of the auto ones. 

In all seriousness, what do women do for their stuff they use ??? Do dryers, curlers, straightners come with that weird size on the ends?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

dressing tables? haha seriously you can't trust a European in the same room as a bath and an electrical appliance. ;0)


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The outlets are only designed to be used with shavers or an electric toothbrush.

Forgetting the safety side of things (using a 240v rated item above a sink possibly full of water), the actual circuit would not be rated high enough for the load. In other words, your circuit breaker would trip constantly.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, cords it is!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

why??? we have plugs in each bathroom


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it just DG more nonsense... or do bathrooms really not have any usable plugs ins except for a mens shaver???? And then, is there no way to convert this 'mens shaver only' plug in to be used for other stuff?


based on comments it's probably not safe, but I have one of those universal adapters that allows me to plug essentially anything in, since i have the men's shaver outlet with 220 and 110. got it in the US though. have used it to plug in hair clippers, electric toothbrush, etc.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No plugs in mine, just the shaver thing. Maybe you live in the apartments that are not as far back. My understanding is the further back you go, the worst they get. There is only two in my bedroom to drag a cord to the kitty litter box and one of those do not work  Nakheels workers response was to use the one that does work and will be fine. This is the response I got. It still peeves me to think about it, but at this point, oh well... I cant change it so I have to just go along with it. On the positive, at least I have one to run a cord from to the bathroom 

I will try to locate an adapter then for this shaver thing. I have looked in geant but didnt find one. The worker just looked at me like I was crazy and said all was there in that section that I would need ?? If anyone happens along one, please let me know.


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> The shaver outlet is a double wound isolating transformer.
> 
> This is the only permissible electric outlet permitted in a bathroom. Even switches should not be in a bathroom......the light switch should either be outside or a pull switch, the same goes for the water heater, extract fan etc.
> 
> This is all to comply with BS: 7671 17th Edition Wiring Rgulations (which most building here are to comply with)


I have always wondered why light switches were outside of the bathrooms everywhere but America! We Americans are so backward! :clap2:


----------



## MagillaG (Jun 22, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> The outlets are only designed to be used with shavers or an electric toothbrush.
> 
> Forgetting the safety side of things (using a 240v rated item above a sink possibly full of water), the actual circuit would not be rated high enough for the load. In other words, your circuit breaker would trip constantly.


What is it that would flip the breaker? Humidity??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems odd to say its backwards when I am blow drying my hair in the kitchen or go fetch my toothbrush from my bedroom...


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

If your plus is like mine and has three holes,Yes if it's 240 use the right side and 110 is the left side


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

you can get get adaptors.. white colour for the unusable electric sockets. check at lulu centre.


----------



## Tallulabelle (Aug 15, 2010)

*GFI Outlet to use in UAE?*

I'm curious about the bathroom outlets as well. In the US, typically you have standard outlets in bathrooms/kitchens, but they are GFI (ground fault interrupter) outlets, meaning there is a breaker in the outlet that will turn off the power if it senses an imbalance, often caused by moisture, (hairdryers in the US also have that type of breaker in a box at the plug).

I am guessing the "razor only" outlets in the UAE, and Europe, have a mechanism in them that decreases the voltage level. I tried plugging a hair dryer in directly and through a voltage converter, but it would only run on a low level, indicating the outlet steps the level of voltage down. One thing I read theorized that since the voltage level on outlets is higher than in the US, the risk of power and water is higher, hence still using the low voltage "razor" outlets in bathrooms.

I am hoping I can find a GFI-type outlet that I can replace the "razor only" outlet in my bathroom.

Does anyone know of something like this for UK outlets & voltage levels in the UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you dont own it, might get in trouble on that if it doesnt look 'normal' when you leave. If you dont want to use some dodgy guy to rewire something that your not suppose to wire, then just run an extension cord into the bathroom.If you own it, sure you can find some dodgy fellow who will do it under the table with out a care that it goes against the 'code' here.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Is it just DG more nonsense... or do bathrooms really not have any usable plugs ins except for a mens shaver???? And then, is there no way to convert this 'mens shaver only' plug in to be used for other stuff?


Jnx - dont be mixing wet paws with electrickery....

Did you know in UK its not allowed to have an electrical socket within arms reach of a water faucet ?

Makes sense if you think about it....BZZZZZZZ


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*trickery*



cautious_mover said:


> Jnx - dont be mixing wet paws with electrickery....
> 
> Did you know in UK its not allowed to have an electrical socket within arms reach of a water faucet ?
> 
> Makes sense if you think about it....BZZZZZZZ


In the U.S. every plug within 3 ft.of water must be ground fault interrupted So no shockery


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So where do people plug their toothbrush, hair dryer, litter box, and all the other things one would keep in a bathroom? Ten months later, and I still think this is one of the dumbest things in my apartment. I have a much more hazardous situation with electrical cords running into both bathrooms to run basic normal items that one uses in the bathroom.


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> So where do people plug their toothbrush, hair dryer, litter box, and all the other things one would keep in a bathroom? Ten months later, and I still think this is one of the dumbest things in my apartment. I have a much more hazardous situation with electrical cords running into both bathrooms to run basic normal items that one uses in the bathroom.


Jnx - how complicated can it be ? Plug the tooth brush into the shaver socket. Dry your hair in the bedroom and I cant for the life of me work out why you would have an electrical connection to a cat litter box ?  Or why you would share the bathroom with a cats toilet ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

cautious_mover said:


> Jnx - how complicated can it be ? Plug the tooth brush into the shaver socket. Dry your hair in the bedroom and I cant for the life of me work out why you would have an electrical connection to a cat litter box ?  Or why you would share the bathroom with a cats toilet ?


The shaver outlet doesnt charge it... I tried that ?? 

I want to curl, straighten, and dry my hair in front of a mirror. 

Electric litter boxes ??? Who doesnt have an electric litter box anymore?? Where would one put a litter box? I hope not in their kitchen, living room, or bedroom.

I will just stick with the extension cords all over until I get back to civilization. I cant hire someone to redo it as its not my apartment. To the person who was asking, if you own it or going to be here a few years, I would get someone to come and change it.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

The maids room (sans maid) is where the electric litter box lives in my apartment. Along with a lot of other stuff (golf clubs, beach chairs, umbrella, etc.).


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

With the a bathroom shaver sockets, for use with ultra low powered electrical stuff. Toothbrush or shaver or epilator (if thats the bag your into). Anything that doesn't draw more than about 1 amp of current. 

Any more than that at best the breakers pop leaving an odd electrical burning smell, at worst you burn down the apartment or if your having a really bad day the entire neighbourhood, if the grass is a bit dry.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------

